# würzig /warm-würzig



## Neverwen

Buenos días
¿qué significaría würzig referido a una salsa de soja?

Tiene varias acepciones posibles, pero no me queda claro cuál es la más apropiada para este caso

¿Y con warm-würzi? También se refiere a una salsa de soja

¡Danke sehr!


----------



## baufred

... que se puede tomar nota de los condimentos usados en la salsa de tipo relativamente picante ... según el gusto

..y, "warm würzig" lo mismo > de tipo salsa caliente o calentado ... pienso yo ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Tonerl

würzig: 
bien condimentado
sabroso

würzig (kräftig duftend):
aromático (-a)  

Saludos


----------



## ayuda?

Buenas tardes,
Una pregunta para los de habla  alemán: ¿indica que es sabroso y bien condimentado, pero que por añadidura pica un poco al mismo tiempo?


----------



## baufred

... y "pica" si usas una "dosis" notable de chile ... 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Neverwen

Son salsas de soja sin aditivos, no sé si pueden ser picantes, yo las que he probado nunca. 

¿Sabroso quizás en el sentido de que tienen mucho sabor, un sabor intenso?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Buenos días!

Por una vez no estoy de acuerdo con baufred (y ni hablar de las muchísimas veces cuando sabe más que yo): por lo que yo sepa, ni "würzig", ni "warm-würzig" indica que sea picante, sólo: sabroso/aromático. Mas bien - si no se tratara de salsa de soja! - diría que indica un poco de sabor a canela o clavel.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Neverwen

Por el contexto descarto aromático o condimientado (para aromático utiliza aromatisch y no llevan condimientos), así que será sabroso en el sentido de que tiene mucho sabor, un sabor intenso. 
¡Muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones!


----------

